# mail server and multiple domains



## andrew_mccallum (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi,

I have been trying to set up OSX 10.2 Server to run mutiple domains for web and email services.  The web is fine with the virtual hosts in Apache but I am stuck with the email side of things.

How can I run multiple domains with the same email account username...ie info@domain1.com and info@domain2.com ?  Everything seems to be based on the user accounts and it won't allow two short names that are the same.

Is there a way around this with the standard OSX Server offering or do I need to set up something else ?

Thanks for any assistance.

Andrew


----------



## andrew_mccallum (Jan 23, 2003)

Ahh...found an interesting tidbit in the Admin Guide that explains why I can't do it....it isn't supported :-(

So that leads to the question how do I do it ?  It is looking like I need to do battle with SendMail after all...there goes my weekend and sanity. :-( :-(


----------



## andrew_mccallum (Jan 23, 2003)

Ahh...found an interesting tidbit in the Admin Guide that explains why I can't do it....it isn't supported :-(

So that leads to the question how do I do it ?  It is looking like I need to do battle with SendMail after all...there goes my weekend and sanity. :-( :-(


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 30, 2003)

This is a tangent, but I have my DNS administered via ZoneEdit.com. One of the things they can do is do mail forwards.

That's what I've done. I host my multiple sites on Apache and let them simply forward my email to my ISP's generic account...


----------



## andrew_mccallum (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah...gotta love zoneedit.com (I also use mydomain.com)...that is what I used to do to for everyone except my own domain....but one of the domains now want their own POP account because they have recently changed ISPs and gone through the whole redirect thing and that is what is causing the problem.

I have looked around a bit more and found that sendmail ofcourse isn't the only one out there...another that looks interesting is qmail.  I would be interested to find out what others are using and what the pros and cons of each are.


----------



## samstrat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have qmail set up and running on one of my servers. Using multiple domains, aliases, etc., not supported by OS X Server. You can get a distribution of qmail with OS X binary at osxgnu.org... it's a bit hairy to setup and install, but problem I ran into was with relaying... the port of qmail does not include an SMTP-AUTH patch so, setting up relays for clients not on your domain system is a pain... looking for someone nice out there that can port qmail complete with IMAP and SMTP-AUTH along with checkpoppasswd... any takers?


----------

